# Hartville Ohio show and swap meet Sept 4-6



## 56jetflow (Aug 11, 2014)

Thursday, Friday, Saturday, September 4, 5, 6, 2014
 at The Hartville MarketPlace and Flea Market
 1289 Edison St. NW
 (State Route 619) Hartville, Ohio
www.hartvillemarketplace.com 

 Out Of Production Motorbikes, Motor Scooters and 
 Classic Bicycles Welcome (No Judging)
 Open To The Public No Admission Charge 

 FOR MORE INFORMATION CALL (7PM - 9PM EDT)
 DAN SCHWABEROW 330-699-4517
 BOB HIRSCHFELT 330-699-9798 RON ASHLEY 330-899-9447


----------



## bikecrazy (Aug 11, 2014)

This is one of my favorite bicycle meets. Every year it gets better and I am looking forward to attending this year. There are lots of Whizzers, Cushmans,as well as bicycles.I always do very well picking up new projects as well as meeting new people.


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN (Aug 25, 2014)

*I go to this every year great swap meet for bicycles*

I like this show,,great place to find bicycles and other antiques


----------



## b 17 fan (Sep 4, 2014)

May head up to this on friday instead of springfield .


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN (Sep 6, 2014)

*Great time at the swap meet and some good finds*

I got to the show on Thursday it was a hot day but found a very nice all orig Schwinn B 6.On Friday I found a very nice all orig Eliminator Mark 5 that was hung in a garage for many years with no rust with very nice paint I posted some photos on my facebook Bicycle Heaven / Craig morrow.I found a Elgin Twin on Sat,,,i need parts for that,look at the photos can you tell me what I need,,i know it was repainted.It rained most of the day but glad I hung in to find the Elgin for only 500 bucks and a newer bike.I always find good stuff at this show and you may want to chek it out next year


----------

